# Partners in Crime...



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you have partners in crime (the 4 legged-type)? Any stories to share?

The latest at our place is: one thinks it, the other one applies it.

Yesterday, I've had lots of things to do in my schedule.

The cutest, most fun & less of serious thing to do on my list was "spending an hour with the malts this noon". We spent most of it indoors, playing fetch. Then went outdoors for about 15 min. They went for their potty and then we played just a lil more fetch outdoors. A quick one it was. It lasted quick too. . 

Fetch was the game. One ball, two malts and one human. 

Snowy always gets the ball before Crystal, unless I helped Crystal cheat(which I do every two or so throw) by throwing it only towards her direction. 

Maybe Crystal can not beat Snowy at getting the ball first if i did not help her cheat, but once she gets the ball, she is very good at retrieving it right back to me - drops it in front of my feet. She did that each time she got the ball and Snowy also got thw ball other times. 

Game went on until this...

At one catch of ball by Crystal, she changed her coming back direction. Instead of getting back with ball towards me, she zoomed with ball towards pool and of course, Snowy was glued next to her as she ran (he was eying the ball in her mouth, wanting ball)...but Crystal was eying something else. Me thinking "uh oh! I know what is in Crystal's mind".... The second she reached the lil bridge of pool (where the malts stand right before a dive) with ball in mouth, i said out loud: "CRYSTAL, NO!". When she heard me say that, she dropped the ball off her mouth. She stopped right there. She did not dive in. The ball fell from her mouth to water. we got a dry malt? ... I thought so for a second. Until the next second, Snowy dived in to retrieve ball.

Gee! One malt throws ball, the other malt retrieves it.

My sweet Crystal,
thank you for listening . Thank you for not diving in but you were still not helping - eventually, "after-swimming-work" for one malt was required. 

These two make a perfect partner in crime. Usually, Snowy leads it (actually does it himself) and Crystal follows in doing it too. Lately though, Crystal starts them or more like plans them without actually doing them herself, and Snowy applies them (today's pool act was the latest) it is like her being the "Brain" and him being the "Action".


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> Do you have partners in crime (the 4 legged-type)? Any stories to share?
> 
> The latest at our place is: one thinks it, the other one applies it.
> 
> ...


Her being the brain and him the action....applies in all species doesn't it? ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Her being the brain and him the action....applies in all species doesn't it? ound:


A friend of mine told me that her sister recently sent her a card about men... it said,

*"Men...
They're born, they're wrong, they die!"*

ound:

(sorry to Dave and the other guys on the board, but I couldn't help myself!:biggrin1


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Her being the brain and him the action....applies in all species doesn't it? ound:


I think you are right ound:


----------

